# The difficulty of teaching the young (Thomas Houston)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2019)

Patience, consideration, and habitual attention are requisite in dealing with the young; and it has been justly remarked, that to adapt instructions to the capacity of the youthful mind, is an attempt worthy of a philosopher.

Thomas Houston, _The Divine Commendation of Abraham, or, Parental Duties; and the Blessing Resulting from their Faithful Performance_ (Edinburgh: William Whyte & Co., 1844), p. 141.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

